# How to rekindle my love for AC? :/



## Kingslickstar (Mar 11, 2015)

I've just been out of the loop and just havent really felt like playing AC at all and i used to love playing. Wish i could find a way to get back into it :/


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 11, 2015)

I get how you feel. I haven't really been into Animal Crossing myself lately. Here are a few things you might want to consider doing!


Complete your museum
Redecorate your town
Redecorate your home
Replace all or a few of your villagers
Go to the island with some friends
Invite friends to your town (or go to theirs) and just mess around
Visit a bunch of towns in dreams
Design some clothes
Reset your town for a fresh new start

I hope you have fun playing again!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 11, 2015)

Just play it occasionally for twenty minutes or so a few times a week, that's usually what gets me back into it along with discussing it with others or just having fun with people.


----------



## 0xalis (Mar 11, 2015)

Draw or look at fanart, listen to the soundtrack, little things like that. You could try playing one of the older games if you own any of them!!! I sometimes whip out population growing when I'm sick of ACNL


----------



## Silverpine (Mar 11, 2015)

My town changes depending on the season - I placed some dead perfect fruit trees throughout the town, and now I'm working to replace them all with regular saplings. For designs, I usually get inspired after browsing Tumblr dream crossing blogs! Those projects are large enough to last me days, even weeks. I recommend looking up QR codes for clothes too - you can usually find something that matches your current mood, you know?

I also recommend just helping people out with finding items and whatnot. Find the right people to play with, and you'll find new purpose in what you do in the game.


----------



## SeccomMasada (Mar 12, 2015)

I generally start over.

One of the easier ways is a drastic change e.g. If you're in it for fishing and the museum why not try sprucing up your house better yet your own outfit. 

I apologise if this doesn't work for you but I find that changing these things makes everything a little bit more exciting.


----------



## Naamah (Mar 12, 2015)

You want to rekindle your love?
Set the cartridge on fire!
Ok bad jokes aside, pretty much what everyone else already said, I don't think there's some other innovative way


----------



## pearly19 (Mar 13, 2015)

All of these suggestions are pretty awesome! I also like doing giveaway, looking at other peoples dream addresses and discussing town landscaping or villager favorites! I think the best part about ACNL is that you can share your creativity of designing your town, making patterns or clothes through the QR machines!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 14, 2015)

Make new friends to play with, I always love playing with people, it makes me like the game that much more, and I even have become close friends with people I've met on the island or on here. Restarting helps, I just restarted the game I lost a long time ago, and found the most perfect set up ever, and now I am even more obsessed!


----------



## alesha (Mar 14, 2015)

Just do what you loved most about ac and all above. Maybe, when it's out, get the wii u version


----------



## thetreeismine (Mar 14, 2015)

Don't try to rekindle it and the fire will come to you


----------



## Maris82084 (Mar 14, 2015)

I quit playing animal crossing for about 1 1/2 years because i had finished everything (gold badges). But I was trying to re download my game to my new 3ds and I lost my saved game. I initially was just trying to recover my game, but ended up creating a new character and starting over. It was slow at first, but slowly drew me back in. My suggestion would be to start from the beginning, and challenge yourself with not time traveling at first. Just use the forums to get things you need. And it will rekindle the fire


----------



## mynooka (Mar 14, 2015)

Try playing another game that is really really REALLY hard.  Like something that takes a lot of concentration or has really intense competition to it.  After you get to a point where you're mentally exhausted from playing or filled with rage from dying/losing over and over.... go to Animal Crossing lol and R-E-L-A-X


----------



## trashbugs (Mar 18, 2015)

i rekindled my love by restarting my town!! redoing everything was really refreshing for me and everyone can use a fresh start once in a while! also try:

museum collecting!
growing hybrids! try and grow them all!
collect dreamies!
expand your house and get matching furniture sets!

these are what got me back into it, and now i play for like 2 hours every day! haha


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 19, 2015)

Try to build all the PWPs and really develop your town!


----------



## Mayor Henk (Mar 19, 2015)

I rekindled my love for ACNL by starting anew (got corrupted save data). It's refreshing to have a new set of villagers and a new layout.


----------



## jacey.sunshine (Mar 19, 2015)

If you have a second cartridge you could have dream town scavenger hunt like thing with a theme? of some sort? then save and reset maybe? you could cycle a bit to get rid of some villagers even.


----------



## Hypno KK (Mar 19, 2015)

If you're just really bored, there's nothing wrong with taking a break. It might make you have more fun when you go back to the game later (just make sure you're careful to avoid losing your villagers).

You could try to redecorate your town, complete your museum, collect all the gyroids, get everything catalogued, change some of your villagers, get all the badges, go on some Island Tours with friends, start as a new character... there's a lot to do.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Mar 20, 2015)

I haven't played mine for about a year and I'm only just getting back into it. Don't worry you're not the only one. The thing that is going to help me is the fact that I finally got a villager I've been wanting since I first got this game so I'm determined not to loose him.


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 22, 2015)

start your town all over again​


----------



## GumCat (Mar 22, 2015)

If you're the kind of person to whom completing everything is rewarding I would go for that. But otherwise you have to kind of come at it from a different angle and like see your relationships with villagers differently. Maybe invent backstories? Work on themes for the town to go along with them? You could make your own little arbitrary rules you choose to follow that aren't necessarily part of the game. Just whatever comes to mind, be free associative!


----------



## leeaboo (Mar 22, 2015)

I would definitely suggest to re-start your town and try to create a theme. Try not to TT and make use of all the 4 human villagers you can to make some sort of cool backstory (like something post-apocalyptic or something like that!). Maybe make a blog to document your progress or just have fun trying to imagine how all your villagers fit into your story. If you're into completing things all the way, having the added challenge of designing four houses instead pf one can be a lot of fun as well.


----------



## Hirosuka (Mar 24, 2015)

If your town hasn't been gaining much progress or if you have villagers you don't like, start over. Basically, imo if you set one goal for animal crossing..you'll always end up setting another and so on. Try giving your town a theme (nature, city, kawaii/cute, etc) For example, my town is half nature half city. The city part is completely covered in bushes, paths and public projects. There's not a single spot of "natural nature" besides the trees I planted. All the trees that were already there were chopped down, so I made my trees in a certain order/pattern. This means no fossils, no shaking bells from trees (if the bells or anything drop onto a path, it disappears) and I can't take any fruit from my trees unless I remove my paths that are around them. To make up for that, on the other half of my town, it's complete nature. Flowers are everything, there are very few public projects (besides maybe a stone hedge, windmill, or anything used in farms or modern times involving nature). No trees are cut down at all, whatever was already on that half of the town stays on that half. The pros are I can get money rocks, shake fruits and bells from trees and I have the ability to dig up fossils. For my city side, the two paths I use are stone patterns. They're the same pattern, but one is pink and the other is gray with a heart on them. The pink patterns are made to make "roads" or paths connecting places like houses and the cafe. The gray paths are just used to cover everything else. This is just me though, I've seen some people just use paths to made roads connecting houses..while I just used them everywhere. It's time consuming, but it's fun in a way having control over what your town looks like.


----------



## Multipass (Mar 28, 2015)

have a break.

restart the game.

drink 4 beers and pop a benzo and you will be in AC paradise.


----------



## Azza (Mar 31, 2015)

Make flowers


----------

